# 5Ds R Moire and Bird Feathers



## takesome1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Any birders getting the 5Ds R and worried about moire with the feathers?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 3, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> Any birders getting the 5Ds R and worried about moire with the feathers?



I'd go for 5Ds were I getting one.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 3, 2015)

I am a birder so I don't think I will be getting either of them. Whilst the files will probably have a huge amount of detail (lens allowing) I suspect the ISO performance will be too limiting for this sort of thing.
I don't think either version of the 5DS was intended for bird photography.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, I have seen moire with my 5DIII + 300 f/2.8 II IS combination a handful of times. Not enough to freak out and DxO's moire tool seemed to work well on it, but I'm in a wait & see mode on this one. It could be a much bigger issue with this body. Besides, after seeing the price drops on the 7DII, it doesn't seem to make much sense to be an early adopter for bodies these days...

I'll see if I can find an example - I know one was a great blue heron, but will have to do some digging and pull up the RAW file to show you guys.


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 3, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Besides, after seeing the price drops on the 7DII, it doesn't seem to make much sense to be an early adopter for bodies these days...
> 
> I'll see if I can find an example - I know one was a great blue heron, but will have to do some digging and pull up the RAW file to show you guys.



Thanks, would like to see it.

I pre ordered the 7D II, and do not regret it. I will be one of the pre-order test subjects. Some of us have to buy it, try it then complain about the minor flaws in the body. Otherwise how would anyone else know if they wanted to buy one.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to stick with my 7D2....

First picture is a 1-1 crop with a 70-200F4, and the second photo is the head portion blown up further.


----------



## DJD (Mar 4, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> I'm going to stick with my 7D2....
> 
> First picture is a 1-1 crop with a 70-200F4, and the second photo is the head portion blown up further.



I'm with you. I just got a 7D2 but I haven't had a real chance to test it out yet. But if that top image is a 1920x1080 crop out of a 5472x3648 image, I don't know what reasonable person would not be impressed. What was the exposure settings on this photo?

Cheers,
DJD


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2015)

DJD said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to stick with my 7D2....
> ...


ISO 200, 1/400th second, and F8


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 4, 2015)

The 7D II definitely gives a resolution bump for a focal length limited crop image.
Imagine what that benefit will be over a properly framed FF image.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 4, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Yes, I have seen moire with my 5DIII + 300 f/2.8 II IS combination a handful of times. Not enough to freak out and DxO's moire tool seemed to work well on it, but I'm in a wait & see mode on this one. It could be a much bigger issue with this body. Besides, after seeing the price drops on the 7DII, it doesn't seem to make much sense to be an early adopter for bodies these days...
> 
> I'll see if I can find an example - I know one was a great blue heron, but will have to do some digging and pull up the RAW file to show you guys.



The 7d2 uses a stronger AA filter than the 5diii and the 5diii is stronger than the 1dx. The 7d2 really takes a hit with its AA filter. I would suspect that a 50mp sensors body will have yet an even stronger AA filter. The result of that would definately limit the usefulness of a cropped image.

Seems the designers are assuming that you will always take an image that uses the entire sensor frame, where the softening of the AA effects are less noticeable. I can't wait to see the unadulterated side by side comparisons of AA filter softness in all of the latest bodies.

Time will tell whether the R version will be remotely useful without a lot of post process moire filtering.


----------



## candc (Mar 4, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have seen moire with my 5DIII + 300 f/2.8 II IS combination a handful of times. Not enough to freak out and DxO's moire tool seemed to work well on it, but I'm in a wait & see mode on this one. It could be a much bigger issue with this body. Besides, after seeing the price drops on the 7DII, it doesn't seem to make much sense to be an early adopter for bodies these days...
> ...



I read that the 5ds-r actually has an aa filter but it is cancelled out somehow. I don't know if that will have the same end effect as having no aa filter at all?


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful pic Don. What's not to like?

sek


Don Haines said:


> I'm going to stick with my 7D2....
> 
> First picture is a 1-1 crop with a 70-200F4, and the second photo is the head portion blown up further.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Mar 4, 2015)

I will bite. It's a great photo, but from a pure sharpness perspective, it's just OK.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 4, 2015)

KitsVancouver said:


> I will bite. It's a great photo, but from a pure sharpness perspective, it's just OK.



I agree. It is the price to be paid for a higher MP sensor. Maybe someday I will have the AA filter removed from my 7D2 and filter potential moire issues in post.


----------

